# Help pls! Single female in Abu Dhabi



## sfsal (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm seeking some general advice on living in Abu Dhabi as a single female.

I am speaking with a company at the moment who have a job there and provide accommodation however I'm not sure what to expect as a single female. 

Any advice or opinions in regards to what to expect in terms of safety, dress, social life or work environment would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

We have a brilliant book recommended to us that will prob help you.....got it off Amazon too ! Will msg you later with details


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you read through the threads and stickies on the Dubai forum, it will help you a lot. There's not a huge difference. On the whole here, if you use your common sense and stay street wise, you'll be fine.


----------



## sfsal (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you both.

A book would be great, thanks.


----------



## The druid (Nov 8, 2014)

Its called.....Abu Dhabi residents guide. Its an Explorer book published each year....ours is the 2014 edition. Was about £25 on Amazon. We've read it cover to cover and its sat on the coffee table here in AD !!
Chris and Elaine


----------

